# One touch turn signal blinks 5 times instead 3 times



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

As we all know the F10 has one touch turn signal blinks 3 times and it blinks constantly when you push it harder. My question is how to change the value via e-sys from 3 times to 5 times?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Alan L. (Apr 20, 2012)

This would be pretty useful. i find sometimes 3 clicks isn't enough in certain situations and 5 would be perfect.


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

*This might be it*

Found this

CAF [FRM__03CT]
3400 FRM_TMS_AHL_LWR, F0
SCHW_AKTIVIERUNG_OFFSET Werte = 05
The English translation Comment = threshold level for activation of the automatic. Indicator reset. 
Will try it when i get a chance


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

mrbombastic said:


> Found this
> 
> CAF [FRM__03CT]
> 3400 FRM_TMS_AHL_LWR, F0
> ...


Any update on this&#8230; ?


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

mrbombastic said:


> Found this
> 
> CAF [FRM__03CT]
> 3400 FRM_TMS_AHL_LWR, F0
> ...


Did not work. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

this is the wrong section. LWR is Leuchtweitenregulierung, and SCHW is Schwenk. This is for xenon move up, down, left and right.


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

look at FRM, 3050 Blinkzyklen_anzahl_tipp


----------



## lbjgh (Dec 27, 2011)

watching for updates. : popcorn:


----------



## gicamuci (Sep 5, 2011)

Original values for me are einmal/werte=01 
And comment is saying 0 - einmal and 2 - dreimal
Kind of misleading...
I would expect seeing dreimal/werte=2 cause the three blinks are enabled in idrive.
Right ?

So... how do we add/change fünfmal or sechsmal ?


----------



## AutobahnCowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

chris88 said:


> look at FRM, 3050 Blinkzyklen_anzahl_tipp


you got it :thumbup:

my F30 doesn't have FRM Modul but i found Blinkzyklen_Anzahl_Tipp in FEM-Body

there is an other Option like PIA-Blink... some like this. This Wert must be set to "Mehrfach Blinken" its in the Description of Blinkzyklen_Anzahl_Tipp

i changed the Werte-Value up to 5 and it Blinks 6 Times

so
Comment is not nessesary, after changing the Value it sets to UNKNOWN but dont matter
0 = 1 Blinking
(1 = 2 Blinking)
2 = 3 Blinking
...
99 = 100 Blinking

Have Fun!






sry for my english speaking 
its "only" lerned shool-english


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AutobahnCowboy said:


> you got it :thumbup:
> 
> my F30 doesn't have FRM Modul but i found Blinkzyklen_Anzahl_Tipp in FEM-Body
> 
> ...


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

Weird,

I have tried all kinds of value to put in Blinkzyklen_Anzahl_Tipp (such as Werte=01~10) but nothing change at all. After I change the value instead of default, I still can change blink once or triple in iDrive. Did I miss something?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fhinfo said:


> Weird,
> 
> I have tried all kinds of value to put in Blinkzyklen_Anzahl_Tipp (such as Werte=01~10) but nothing change at all. After I change the value instead of default, I still can change blink once or triple in iDrive. Did I miss something?


I wouldn't expect the iDrive choice to change, only that if Triple Turn is checked in iDrive, it will physically blink what ever number of times you have the Werte Value set to.


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

*No go for me*

I could not find PIA-Blink Change WERT to 5, did not make a difference. Where is PIA-Blink, my car is F10.


----------



## gicamuci (Sep 5, 2011)

F10 535xi 01/2011 in FRM -> 3050 -> Blinkzyklen_Anzahl_Tipp -> UNKNOWN/Werte=05
Doesn't change anything. Still blinking 3 times.


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

gicamuci said:


> F10 535xi 01/2011 in FRM -> 3050 -> Blinkzyklen_Anzahl_Tipp -> UNKNOWN/Werte=05
> Doesn't change anything. Still blinking 3 times.


Same here!!!


----------



## gicamuci (Sep 5, 2011)

AutobahnCowboy said:


> there is an other Option like PIA-Blink... some like this. This Wert must be set to "Mehrfach Blinken" its in the Description of Blinkzyklen_Anzahl_Tipp


So where exactly is this other option PIA-Blink ? Which module ? Asking cause it makes sense to change that also to "Mehrfach Blinken" (Multiple Blinks).

Then maybe older F10s don't have this other option, like for example the FEM-Body I don't remember seeing it on my F10.


----------



## AutobahnCowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

FEM-Body on F30 should be equal to FRM on F10 like chriss88 mentioned

i captured it against with 4 Impulses and both changed/important Values






here the exact path´s for me

FEM-Body 
-> 3060 LceMaster, 1C
--->* Blinkzyklen_Anzahl_Tipp*
-----> einmal, dreimal (not important)
-----> Werte=*XX* (your wanted Impulses, 0 conforms 1 - 09 is 10)

and

FEM-Body
-> 3064 LceConfiguration, F6
---> *Pia_Default_Tippblinken*
-----> Einfachblinken, --> *Mehrfachblinken* <-- (Choose Mehrfachblinken)
-----> Werte=01

if you dont have FEM-Body or FRM try to hit *"Read Coding Data" on all Modules* and open each one itself *and search for "blinkzyklen" and "pia"*. i got for each searchstring only one positiv hit!

i also checked how the car will react after i uncheck the idrive "3 times blinking" and activate it again
unchecked it blinks only 1 time, after checked it it blinks 4 times like i coded it.
so the checkbox doesnt set the value to "3 mal blinken" but rather only activate the "Mehrfachblinken" with the Werte-Config in Blinkzyklen_Anzahl_Tipp

Hope you can get it work!


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

AutobahnCowboy said:


> FEM-Body on F30 should be equal to FRM on F10 like chriss88 mentioned
> 
> i captured it against with 4 Impulses and both changed/important Values
> 
> ...


Still weird~

My F10 has "Blinkzyklen_Anzahl_Tipp" but nothing is called "Pia_Default_Tippblinken". I have checked each ECU I have shown on E-sys, Also I tried to find the keyword "Mehrfachblinken" under FRM is also nothing found. Does anyone who has F10 get the issue with me?

Thank you!


----------



## gicamuci (Sep 5, 2011)

Same here. No "Pia_Default_Tippblinken" in any module.


----------

